# First Elk!



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys,

Back from my first hunting trip from the "Big Sky Country" of Montana. Beautiful, beautiful scenery! Mountains, ranges and grasslands all over, not to mention deer.

In any case I was also extremely fortunate to harvest a 5 X 5 Bull Elk the last day of the trip! What an experience!

Couldn't make ND this year. Finances and vacation time didn't allow. Traveled through on I 94 and saw lots of deer hunters and a few birds. Funny feeling though.... Montana was great and such but it sure felt good to get into ND on the way back even though I didn't get to hunt. Hope everyone who hunted has lots of great memories!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the bull!!!!

I feel that way when I return to ND. It is a special place!

Bob


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the elk.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, congrats! Post a pic in a photo album when you get the chance!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Awesome! Can't wait for pics! :beer:


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the congrads guys! I'll get the pics on as soon as I figure out how....and Bob K, yes It's very special, more than what I even realized. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Location: Wisconsin-Home of the Green Bay Packers!!


I won't hold that against you Wiscan. Congrats. If and when I take my first bull with the bow out in the bighorns I'll be buying stock in the Busch corp.
:beer:


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> > Location: Wisconsin-Home of the Green Bay Packers!!
> 
> 
> I won't hold that against you Wiscan. Congrats. If and when I take my first bull with the bow out in the bighorns I'll be buying stock in the Busch corp.
> :beer:


Hey Goldie,

WHEN you get that bull you let me know and I'll be toasting one with ya!

Packers & Vikings.... you gotta admit these are probably the best games played in the NFL. If Moss would have been in the game I think it would have been a whole different story but even with his absense, Cul Pepper has got to be one of the most threatening QB's on the field. Favre is good but he's getting old and even though Favres rating was higher I think Dante outplayed him. Don't forget we have to play the Vikes at home in December and we all know the history of the Pack in Minnesota.

Thanks again for the congrads! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wiscan: Sounds good, :beer: that is one animal I believe that could make my bow drop to the ground from my shaking. We spent 3 nights in the bighorns in a cabin tent up at the Elk camp that my sister and brother in law's group have every year. I didn't draw a tag that year but we went out for their bow opening weekend anyway and I scouted and walked on all the hunts with a friend. It would obviously have been nice to carry the bow and hunt myself, but the scenery (which you know) was something I can still look back on and that was 2 years ago. I got my feet wet so to speak so I now have one less excuse if I don't harvest one. :lol: Congrats again!! 8)


----------

